# Rider upfront price hack



## turtle75 (Jan 8, 2019)

Apparently if a rider changes their destination after the ride has started the upfront price they were quoted is no longer relevant, instead the price is calculated based on the actual time and distance. If a rider does that and it results in a lower fare for them does the driver get less also or is it just uber that loses money?


----------



## MicNic (Jan 14, 2019)

No, the driver’s pay isn’t less. You are paid based upon the actual time and distance based upon the rates for your area, no matter what uber charges the rider.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

What you get paid has nothing to do with what the rider pays. You're guaranteed your market's base fare along with time and distance, no matter what.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

They can not change the pool destination, only uber x destination so don't let them tell you to go somewhere else on a pool ride.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

As a pax I do this EVERY ride. Get quoted some BS inflated price, then change the destination upon starting. Get charged the true, lower price. 

And I tip drivers when I enter the vehicle, never had a single one say shit. Other than "oh wow, thanks!"


----------



## MadePenniesToday (Feb 24, 2017)

Mods please close and delete thread.


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

MadePenniesToday said:


> Mods please close and delete thread.


Lol, come on dude. Uber already knows this is happening.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

The flat rates are calculated based on one way direct without stops.

When they start adding destinations it throws the flat rate calculation in the trash, since there's no way to estimate how long the customer is going to be on each stop.


But it's better for the driver, as they are more protected from customer scams, and it's better for the customer because it's cheaper. The only person it isn't better for is a scammer. AKA a thief.


----------



## Dan2miletripguy (Nov 3, 2018)

Mista T said:


> As a pax I do this EVERY ride. Get quoted some BS inflated price, then change the destination upon starting. Get charged the true, lower price.
> 
> And I tip drivers when I enter the vehicle, never had a single one say shit. Other than "oh wow, thanks!"


Well what new destination is it that you are changing to? Is it very close to the original destination and doing this saves you money? I am not sure about this tactic. thx.



turtle75 said:


> Apparently if a rider changes their destination after the ride has started the upfront price they were quoted is no longer relevant, instead the price is calculated based on the actual time and distance. If a rider does that and it results in a lower fare for them does the driver get less also or is it just uber that loses money?


If riders are doing this to save a few bucks aren't they risking paying more than the original price? I have never been sure about what happens if I were to drive 3 miles out of the way cuz I missed an exit. Does that bump up the rider's price or am I just getting a little more money without the rider paying more?

btw.... my experience has been that if I mess up and make the rider have to go further they will always be super gracious and understanding UNTIL they rate me and then they unleash their dogs of war on my beloved 4.97.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

turtle75 said:


> Apparently if a rider changes their destination after the ride has started the upfront price they were quoted is no longer relevant, instead the price is calculated based on the actual time and distance. If a rider does that and it results in a lower fare for them does the driver get less also or is it just uber that loses money?


This used to work for pax, but no longer. All Uber does now is apply the hidden pax surge to whatever mileage and time the trip actually was.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

If the new destination is off by a mile or more (roughly) then the true price kicks in. I will often put a dest that is maybe 2 miles short of or beyond where I want to go, that way I don't mess with anyone who is using a DF to pick me up. Let them continue to go in the correct direction.



Dan2miletripguy said:


> Well what new destination is it that you are changing to? Is it very close to the original destination and doing this saves you money? I am not sure about this tactic. thx.


----------



## Dan2miletripguy (Nov 3, 2018)

Sorry I am getting this so slowly there Mista T.

OK.... so you type in your destination and a friendly Uber driver picks you up within a few minutes. Next, while you are chilling in the backseat you go ahead and change your dest to a place that is at least a mile away from the original dest that you entered? Doing this saves you money right?


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Put in dest.

Driver picks me up.

Hand them a few bucks cash and say "Thanks for picking me up, I know your time is valuable, I'm a driver myself."

"By the way, the dest is off a bit, I want to go ____. Do you want me to change it in the app, or do you know where that is?"



Dan2miletripguy said:


> Sorry I am getting this so slowly there Mista T.
> 
> OK.... so you type in your destination and a friendly Uber driver picks you up within a few minutes. Next, while you are chilling in the backseat you go ahead and change your dest to a place that is at least a mile away from the original dest that you entered? Doing this saves you money right?


----------



## turtle75 (Jan 8, 2019)

I decided to test it out. The last three times I used uber I set my destination to see what the upfront price would be then changed it to "?" when I actually ordered the car. (So I would be charged based on distance and time instead.) After being picked up I entered my destination and was given an estimated price range instead of the upfront price. 

First trip:
Upfront quote: 21.99
Estimated range: 17-23
Actual fare: 17.97

Second trip:
Upfront quote: 22.34
Estimated range: 18-24
Actual fare: 20.07

Third trip:
Upfront quote: 23.03
Estimated range: 22-31
Actual fare: 24.72

All trips had the same beginning and end points and were taken at the same time of day.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

I've noticed the disparity between actual price and upfront has come down quite a bit. last year this time I was routinely seeing riders charged the equivalent to 2-2.5x surges while no surge applied. they still charge more at certain. times but not nearly as much or often.


----------



## Driver_Down (Dec 11, 2018)

Boca Ratman said:


> I've noticed the disparity between actual price and upfront has come down quite a bit. last year this time I was routinely seeing riders charged the equivalent to 2-2.5x surges while no surge applied. they still charge more at certain. times but not nearly as much or often.


No longer taking 50% of the fare so I can agree with you.


----------

